# How do you mark your puppies in a litter?



## CrossCreek

I just curious on how you mark you puppies in a litter. I've heard of a few ways such as finger polish, collars, ribbons, etc, etc. 

I've always had smaller litters in such a way that I would clip a spot of hair on the shoulders of the females and hind end of the males or other variations. BUT with 11 pups, I don't want to do any Mohawks ;-)

This just got me thinking and now I'm asking.


----------



## Angie B

Rick rack or those paper puppy collars you can get out of a vet catalog. rick rack is my favorite. I did nail polish once and you have to keep reapplying every few days. Too much maintenance with that.

Angie


----------



## Jiggy

www.crittercollars.com

Used them with 4 litters so far and LOVE them.

Marcy


----------



## Joe Dutro

Different colors of yarn.
Joe


----------



## YardleyLabs

EJay Bands (*http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/p/935-Ejay-ID-Bands.aspx*). I've used these for seven litters and love them. Not good for the first few hours after birth. I write the birth order number for each pup on its collar before putting it on using the permanent marker (simply a sharpie) provided.


----------



## Cindy Read

I had some small collars with velcro that worked great when I had Labs. I had 2 of each color with a 1 & 2 so I knew order. As they grew I got small adjustable collars and taped the snaps shut. 

With Parsons it's a whole different ballgame. Both litters I have had the bitches have gotten the collars off. Lucky for me I can write down color pattern on face and body, if any, for keeping track. Had two white males in the last litter and lucky for me one had two small tan spots on the back of his skull. Also, one ended up being a smooth and one a broken coat. 

Cindy R.


----------



## ErinsEdge

My bitches pull at the collars so I use nail polish until they are weaned.


----------



## Boondux

litterbands.com


This domain may be for sale!



www.litterbands.com





I loved these with my Hook litter.


----------



## windycanyon

Boondux said:


> http://www.litterbands.com/
> 
> I loved these with my Hook litter.


My choice as well.  Been using them for several years now and just ordered a new set of them. (toy for newborns, and the next size up for ~4 wks on) Anne


----------



## fetchingfloyd

I use small dog collars... I use to use a marker inside the ear but the small dog collars work well so I use them now


----------



## Eric Johnson

I use rick-rack in two sizes... wide for boys and narrow for the girls.

Eric


----------



## Billie

I prefer the paint over anything else.

Ceramcoat Acrylic Paint-its in the craft sections- water based, multiple colors and nontoxic.
No odor- I used to use the nail polish but it wasn't visible enough, and it made the puppies sneeze when I put it on-stunk!

I mark girls on the head and boys on the butt above the tail. Been doing it for years since another breeder told me about it -I love it-


----------



## CrossCreek

Thanks... I enjoy hearing other peoples ideas on this.


----------

